# Digital betta fish drawing that I did



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Okay, so I got some really nice drawing software a while ago, and just recently rediscovered it. :-D I was goofing around on and experimenting how well I can draw betta fish on there and came up with this. I could make you one if you want....and hopefully you will want one. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

wow thats Great!!!!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ooh... Can you draw Lebron for me..? You're a great artist! My digital art is just... :0


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll try Lebron, but I'm not very experienced with drawing crowntails......I'll try, though.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, CTs are the hardest to draw in my experience and opinion. Thank you, sorry for the extra work. xD


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Its fine. Presenting.....the first crowntail drawing I've ever done! No, really, it's my first one ever. :lol: Hope you like it, Lebronthebetta!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Since its my first CT drawing it probably won't wind up as my best....:lol: BTW, sorry for the delay...right when I was in the middle of drawing, my parents decided that we were going to the grocery store.:roll:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Nah, it's great!! (; He thanks you for it! I love how you did his iridescence. Especially on his anal fin.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! :-D


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Can you draw Masami? I enjoy your airbrushes.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! I'll start as soon as I get access to the computer that has the software on it.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

If it's not too much, could you draw Comet too? His body is blue, but you can't see it in the pic. Thanks!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hershey Omg your betta is amazing!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> Hershey Omg your betta is amazing!


He was.. he died the day after I got him, in bad shape. "c


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

aww im sorry that stinks. I hate when you find amazing bettas and they die so quickly I had a stunning CT for about two weeks

Great Job on the digital work Rubin!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah. :c In his cup he looked like a periwinkle color but then suddenly Amazing blue-ish greenish


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

great job!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you please do Perry? And can you see the details?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh yeah. You can't really see it but Perry's body is aqua green and the tips of the fins are aqua blue.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello? Can you do Perry?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm super sorry that this took so long, when I finally figured out a time to do it but then I got sick and I'm staying home, so yeah...I did Masami a few weeks back but I never got around to posting it, and I just now discovered that the file is invalid, so I'll post it in a moment. To the others-I'll do yours as soon as I get this mess worked out.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Okay, I got 'em all done. Here they are!

Masami:








Comet:








And last but not least...Perry:








I hope these are good enough!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Okay, I got 'em all done. Here they are!
> 
> Masami:
> View attachment 69476
> ...


THANK YOU!!!!!! This is all I can ever wish for!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Awww...thanks.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks! They are really cute.


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello could you do Kenshi? He is in my avatar
:-D


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

I gave it a try


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

A little better


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

And this[

ATTACH]69800[/ATTACH]


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Umm...no offense, but isn't this the thread where _I_ draw?


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh whoops, sorry, I didn't realize. Been trying to delete the posts, but can't. I'll have them deleted.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok. It's fine.


----------

